# What Happens if I fail one test but pass all the others?



## your-broh (16 Feb 2010)

Hello,

I've been lifting weights for 2 years so far and my benchpress and curling maxes have increased dramatically.  However, through this entire time I never put any thought into my core and from this, i'm a guy who can do 50 pushups but is unable to do more than 3 sit ups.  The testing is tommorow for me and I've been running and 19 push ups is a joke, but the sit ups is where things get tricky.  Yes, I've began doing core workouts, but it's tommorow and I'm only able to do 3 situps!!  What will they do if I score huge on everything but the sit ups?  Will I have to wait 3 month's to go through testing again?  Or will they let me through knowing i'm working out everyday again, and will probably be doing 50 sit ups within the next month.  I truly hope they don't decide I can't join, because finding employment is next to impossible and this is my last resort, as I'm currently on social assistance.


----------



## MikeL (16 Feb 2010)

If you fail a section of the test guess what you fail the test...  Same thing on a course.. you could pass all the POs except for one an you would still fail the course.. you must pass everything.


----------



## brandon_ (16 Feb 2010)

Why should the army make special circumstances for one person?    the standards are low enough as they are.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2010)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> Why should the army make special circumstances for one person?    the standards are low enough as they are.


And you're basing that on your _extensive_ experience, yes?


----------



## forumdood007 (16 Feb 2010)

Good info and links here:

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/fitness/general_e.asp


----------

